

Ask HN: Fastest way to get to MVP for something I'd like to try - sendos

What's the fastest/easiest way to get to an MVP for a site where people post some text, and then others vote on that text, and can also add comments of their own. The submissions are ranked by the number of upvotes minus downvotes.<p>Sort of like Stackoveflow, but the original entry will not be a question, or sort of like HN, but the original entry will not be a piece of news.<p>I know PHP/HTML/Javascript/CSS fairly well and am quite familiar with Joomla.<p>Would the fastest route to an MVP for me be to install Joomla and find some extensions that do what I want to do?<p>Would it be faster to set this up in Wordpress?<p>Alternatively, are there any open-source Stackoverflow/HN look-alikes that I can download and modify for my needs?
======
mindcrime
_Alternatively, are there any open-source Stackoverflow/HN look-alikes that I
can download and modify for my needs?_

There are multiple open-source clones of StackOverflow. One well-known and
popular one is OSQA[1].

Additionally, the Reddit source-code is open[2] (although their license is one
of the "weird" ones by my standard), so that's an option.

Also, I'm working on a project that is very reddit-like in a lot of ways,
including the ability to vote things up/down, rank by votes, add comments,
etc. It's still pretty alpha, but if you want to take a look see the source[3]
and/or the demo site[4].

[1]: <http://www.osqa.net/>

[2]: <http://code.reddit.com/>

[3]: <https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick>

[4]: <http://spdemo.fogbeam.org:8080/neddick1>

If you're interested in the Neddick stuff at all, feel free to shoot me an
email. It's under active development, but the roadmap right now is entirely
driven for my vision for the stuff I'm doing... I'd love to hear from anybody
else that might be able to put it to use.

Edit: Oh yeah, almost forgot... the code for Hacker News itself is also
available[5].

[5]: <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc2.tar>

~~~
zck
If you're going to use the HN source, use the updated version:
<http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.tar>

It actually might be the easiest thing to set up.

------
sga
You can get most of the way to an MVP with base Drupal, a couple of user
contributed modules, and some custom views.

<http://drupal.org/project/votingapi> <http://drupal.org/project/vote_up_down>

------
rjdempsey
Drupal/Open Atrium with Atrium Answers.

<http://openatrium.com> <http://drupal.org/project/atrium_answers>

------
sthatipamala
The Reddit code is open-source. <http://code.reddit.com/>

I recommend using that instead of a generic CMS setup.

